# Motorhome Hire in The Algarve - Help



## 99490 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi

I am trying desperately to find a company that hires motorhomes out of the algarve, preferably Faro.

Have tried all search engines and can only find 
www.motorhomesworldwide.com that appears to hire only from Porto.

Somebody out there pls help?!

Alex


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome hire*

Hi

I know of a company bit I cant think of their name....

They are in Rochdale I think but have a presence overseas.

It could be "EASIRENT" or something

Rapide561


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Try typing Albufeira forum in google search, go to the trip advisor one and ask the forum, you could also email albufeira tourist information, they may know,Faro is about 40 minutes away from Albufeira, just try the Albufeira.com/forum as well, they may be able to point you in the right direction,Hope you get fixed up. Portugal is beautiful, I think there is a campsite in Albufeira, read the post on "hole in roundabout," Ive been following the forums for updates on the street works, as I am going in July, (not with motorhome) Good Luck, Anne


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi did you manage to rent from Faro as i am looking to do the same?


sagres said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying desperately to find a company that hires motorhomes out of the algarve, preferably Faro.
> 
> ...


----------



## 114995 (Jul 31, 2008)

*campervan hire Algarve Portugal.*

hi there, there is a company called Siesta Campers based in Faro, Algarve Portugal who rent Motorhomes and Campervans. 
siesta campers


----------



## 114995 (Jul 31, 2008)

*van rental*

Try Siesta Campers near Faro for campervan rental, google them.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*motor home hire*

Try Hertz, they rent motorhomes Eurowide.


----------



## 130193 (Dec 23, 2009)

sagres said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying desperately to find a company that hires motorhomes out of the algarve, preferably Faro.
> 
> ...


hello maybe you have :tomcat: the motorhome hire this linkhttp://www.campilider.com/en/aluguer.phpwith an English translation

Bye

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

Just found these:

http://www.motor-home-hire.com/motor_home_hire_portugal.shtml


----------

